# emerge problem mit blocker[solved]

## Simonheld

Hallo habe folgende blocker und weis nicht wie ich das handhaben soll :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X"

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="-examples%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="(-jpeg%*)"

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="(-test%)"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="-xscreensaver%"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.5.8)

Balrog simon # emerge -C kwin

--- Couldn't find 'kwin' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

Balrog simon # 

                                   
```

Danke schonmalLast edited by Simonheld on Fri Feb 29, 2008 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

das ist einfach,

emerge -aC kdebase && emerge -a kdebase-meta

und dann nochmal probieren.

----------

## Simonheld

ist in arbeit danke ...

----------

## Simonheld

naja ... jetzt siehts so aus ...

```

Balrog simon # emerge -uNDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X"

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="-examples%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="(-jpeg%*)"

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="(-test%)"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6  USE="arts cups java joystick ldap opengl pam samba xinerama -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xcomposite -xscreensaver"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="-xscreensaver%"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8, kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.8, kde-base/konsole-3.5.8, kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.8, kde-base/knetattach-3.5.8, kde-base/kate-3.5.8, kde-base/kpager-3.5.8, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.8, kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.8, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.8, kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.8, kde-base/klipper-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.8, kde-base/kdcop-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kstart-3.5.8, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/ktip-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kxkb-3.5.8, kde-base/kwin-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

Balrog simon #                                         

```

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> naja ... jetzt siehts so aus ...
> 
> ```
> 
> Balrog simon # emerge -uNDp world
> ...

 

das hast anscheinend monolitisch kde installiert (emerge -pv kde). Beim update des Systems soll aber ein paket(kwin) aus dem split-ebuild version von kde installiert werden. Die Frage ist, welches Paket möchte kwin installiert habe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau den gleichen Ärger hatte ich auch. Wollte mir gerade ein KDE neu aufsetzen. Und mittendrin kam dann der Wechsel von 3.5.8 auf 3.5.9 und da habe ich auch diese Block Meldungen bekommen und nicht mehr wegbekommen, obwohl ich das halbe KDE, welches schon fertig war, gelöscht habe. Scheint ein Bug im Portage zu sein. Hab darauf dann noch mal komplett von vorne angefangen.

----------

## Simonheld

tja ich weis nicht ... hilft da ein "revdep-rebuild" oder ein "--dep-clean" weiter ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir KDE ja noch nicht einmal fertig. Und dann hab ich ein emerge --depclean gemacht, da hätte ja alles weg sein müssen. Aber nein, emerge kde-meta ging nicht, wegen blockierenden Paketen, die nicht da waren.

Hab mir da nicht viel bei gedacht, weil ich da etwas rumgebastelt habe, dachte hätte irgendwas verbockt. Also ich habs nicht wegbekommen.

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> tja ich weis nicht ... hilft da ein "revdep-rebuild" oder ein "--dep-clean" weiter ?

 

um herauszufinden welches Paket  kde-base/kwin als Abhängigkeit installiert haben möchte poste hier mal die Ausgabe von

```
emerge -avuNDt world
```

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei mir KDE ja noch nicht einmal fertig. Und dann hab ich ein emerge --depclean gemacht, da hätte ja alles weg sein müssen. Aber nein, emerge kde-meta ging nicht, wegen blockierenden Paketen, die nicht da waren.
> 
> Hab mir da nicht viel bei gedacht, weil ich da etwas rumgebastelt habe, dachte hätte irgendwas verbockt. Also ich habs nicht wegbekommen.

 

naja ein blocker kann auch entstehen wenn das Paket erst installiert werden soll, wie auch hier der fall ist. kwin soll ja erst installiert werden.

Also ist der Grund nicht dass das "block erzeugende" Paket schon installiert ist, sondern ein anders Paket, welches des "block erzeugende" Paket als Abhängigkeit installiert haben möchte.

----------

## Simonheld

Bitte sehr ...

```

Balrog simon # emerge -avuNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,763 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2  USE="doc motif -debug (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft" 9,626 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1] 9 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.5.8  USE="-accessibility"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdepim-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda"

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6  USE="arts cups java joystick ldap opengl pam samba xinerama -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xcomposite -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="dri ipv6 nptl* sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,746 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X aalib curl nls readline xinerama -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 7,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl" 3,056 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5] USE="berkdb doc emacs java nls perl python ruby -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -extras -nowebdav -svnserve -vim-syntax" 4,571 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono"

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="-debug (-test%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.8  USE="xvid -ffmpeg -fping -hal -mplayer -ogg -subtitles -vcd -vorbis -xine"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10  USE="X doc jpeg lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -bzip2 -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8"

[ebuild   R   ]   media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc gtk xml -debug -expat -gd (-jpeg%*)" 2,119 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples" 84 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="doc -examples% -lyx" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/docutils-0.4-r3  USE="emacs -glep"

[ebuild     U ]  app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b] 32 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts kde opengl python xinerama -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres (-real) -visualization" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2] USE="(-doc%*) (-static%)" 245 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X" 310 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5] 853 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.8, kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.8, kde-base/konsole-3.5.8, kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.8, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.8, kde-base/knetattach-3.5.8, kde-base/kate-3.5.8, kde-base/kpager-3.5.8, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.8, kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.8, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.8, kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.8, kde-base/klipper-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.8, kde-base/kdcop-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.8-r1, kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kstart-3.5.8, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/ktip-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kxkb-3.5.8, kde-base/kwin-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

Total: 21 packages (12 upgrades, 5 new, 4 reinstalls, 41 blocks), Size of downloads: 111,804 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Balrog simon #                                                                         

```

----------

## firefly

hmm jetzt scheint kwin selbst nicht mehr zur installation ausgewählt zu werden.

Sind eines der blocker Pakten (und zwar nicht die Pakte in den runden Klammern stehenden) bei dir installiert?

----------

## Simonheld

naja nachdem kde bei mir gerade läuft muss ja fast irgendeine 3.5.* - Version von den ganzen kdedingern installiert sein...

und wies ausschaut auch version 3.5.8... muss ich etwa alle diese pakete deinstallieren ? .... puh, darauf hätt ich jetzt gar keinen bock ....

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> naja nachdem kde bei mir gerade läuft muss ja fast irgendeine 3.5.* - Version von den ganzen kdedingern installiert sein...
> 
> und wies ausschaut auch version 3.5.8... muss ich etwa alle diese pakete deinstallieren ? .... puh, darauf hätt ich jetzt gar keinen bock ....

 

naja aus irgendeinen Grund will portage ein paar Pakte von den split ebuilds von kde installieren. Und ich denke du musst nicht das komplette kde entfernen.

Wir müssen  nur herausfinden welches Paket/welche Pakete die Installation der split Pakte von kde auslösen.

Schau mal ob eines dieser Pakete bei dir installiert ist:

 *Quote:*   

> =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5*
> 
> =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5*
> 
> =kde-base/kstart-3.5*
> ...

 

----------

## Simonheld

also wie es aussieht sind alle diese pakete mit der version 3.5.8 installiert (habe die hälfte gecheckt)...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei mir wurden diese Pakete auch noch als blockierend gemeldet, als ich KDE komplett entfernt hatte. Wollte sie erst einzeln deinstallieren, und da kam die Meldung, dass die, die emerge angemeckert hat, noch gar nicht drauf waren. Und wenn ich ens gelöscht hatte, was da war, hat das an der Meldung auch nichts geändert.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also bei mir wurden diese Pakete auch noch als blockierend gemeldet, als ich KDE komplett entfernt hatte. Wollte sie erst einzeln deinstallieren, und da kam die Meldung, dass die, die emerge angemeckert hat, noch gar nicht drauf waren. Und wenn ich ens gelöscht hatte, was da war, hat das an der Meldung auch nichts geändert.

 

Bei scheint es so zu sein, das entweder eines dieser Pakete in der world Datei noch drinn steht oder das Meta Paket ist noch installiert: kde-base/kde bzw. steht in der world Datei

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> also wie es aussieht sind alle diese pakete mit der version 3.5.8 installiert (habe die hälfte gecheckt)...

 

Hmm mal schauen ob du mir auf folgende Frage eine Antwort geben kannst  :Wink: 

Hast du KDE per 

```
emerge kde
```

 oder per 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 damals installiert?

----------

## Simonheld

ich schätzte mit "emerge kde" weil ich von dem anderem ebuild noch nichts gehört habe ... was ist da der unterschied ?

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> ich schätzte mit "emerge kde" weil ich von dem anderem ebuild noch nichts gehört habe ... was ist da der unterschied ?

 

seit ca 2005 gibt es die sogenannten split ebuild für kde. Für eine genauere Erklärung siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## Simonheld

tja und was tun jetzt ?

----------

## Dridde

Moin moin!

Das ist ja interessant, ich habe gerade fast das gleiche Problem. Ich habe kde mittels emerge kde installiert statt über die split ebuilds (von denen ich gerade zum ersten mal gelesenen habe).

Ich habe mein Problem vor ein paar Minuten im Forum gepostet (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-666860.html), kann ja keiner ahnen, dass ich ins deutsche Forum gucken muss ;)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich die kde Pakete wieder runterhauen bzw das Metapaket kde und dann die split ebuilds installieren, kde-meta und co, damit ich z.B. kdm bei mir installieren kann?

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> tja und was tun jetzt ?

 

naja entweder du stellst auf die kde split-ebuilds um, oder du deinstallierst alle blocker Pakete, eine erste lieste habe ich dir ja oben gepostet.

----------

## Max Steel

Am einfachsten wäre erst einmal in /var/lib/portage/world reinschauen und alle kde-base/* Packete herauszunehmen, eventuell diese Datei vorher sichern.

Und wenn du das geschafft hast nocheinmal ein emerge -avuDNt world ausprobieren mit nachfolgendem emerge -a --depclean

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog simon # emerge -uNDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416]

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X"

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="-examples%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="(-jpeg%*)"

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="(-test%)"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8  USE="xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8  USE="arts ldap samba xinerama -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6  USE="arts cups java joystick ldap opengl pam samba xinerama -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xcomposite -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts joystick opengl xinerama -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="arts java xinerama -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="-xscreensaver%"

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kwin-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

```

diese pakete ( die blocker )sind alle nicht installiert ... (komischerweise weil mein kicker ja da ist ...)

wie werd ich diese fehl meldungen los?

"emerge --depclean" geht nicht, weil "emerge -uND world"  nicht mag ,,, alle kde-base/* Pakete hab ich im world-file auskommentiert ... weis echt nicht weiter...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist totaler Mist, hab auch einen Tag bei gesessen und es nicht geschafft. Hab dann neu installiert. War bei mir sowieso gerade eine Neuinstallation.

----------

## Simonheld

ok die sollen installiert werden und blocken sich gegenseitig ... kann es sein, dass "kde-base/kdebase" ein metapaket ist oder so was ?

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> ok die sollen installiert werden und blocken sich gegenseitig ... kann es sein, dass "kde-base/kdebase" ein metapaket ist oder so was ?

 

nein kde-base/kdebase ist die monolitische variante. Alle anderen pakete die in den runden klammern hinter kde-base/kdebase-3.5* stehen, sind die einzelnen herausgetrennten pakete von kdebase.

Das Problem hier ist, wiso will portage auf einmal split ebuild pakete von kde installieren, obwohl die monolitische variante installiert ist.

Könntest du nochmal die ausgabe von

emerge -pvuNDt world posten eventuell wird es dann klar welches Packet die die Split-ebuilds von kde installiert haben möchte

----------

## Simonheld

also ehrlich Leute ... ich fahr morgen zwei tage weg ... also wenn jemand eine Brechstangen-Lösung weis die sicher funktioniert aber halt vielleicht zeit braucht wegen  maximaler Neuinstallation, dann her damit ...

----------

## Simonheld

```
Balrog simon # emerge -pvuNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,763 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2  USE="doc motif -debug (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft" 9,626 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1] 9 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts kde opengl python xinerama -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres (-real) -visualization" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="arts java xinerama -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts joystick opengl xinerama -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/kile-2.0  USE="arts kde xinerama -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hi -hu -is -it -ja -lt -ms -mt -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -zh_CN"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts imlib opengl tetex xinerama -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner"

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6  USE="arts cups java joystick ldap opengl pam samba xinerama -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xcomposite -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="dri ipv6 nptl* sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,746 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X aalib curl nls readline xinerama -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 7,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl" 3,056 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5] USE="berkdb doc emacs java nls perl python ruby -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -extras -nowebdav -svnserve -vim-syntax" 4,571 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="arts java xinerama -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kfind-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts joystick opengl xinerama -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kicker-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/liquid-0.9.7  USE="xinerama -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8  USE="arts ldap samba xinerama -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts joystick opengl xinerama -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8  USE="xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono"

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="-debug (-test%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.8  USE="xvid -ffmpeg -fping -hal -mplayer -ogg -subtitles -vcd -vorbis -xine"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10  USE="X doc jpeg lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -bzip2 -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8"

[ebuild   R   ]   media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc gtk xml -debug -expat -gd (-jpeg%*)" 2,119 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples" 84 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="doc -examples% -lyx" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/docutils-0.4-r3  USE="emacs -glep"

[ebuild     U ]  app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b] 32 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.8  USE="amazon arts kde opengl python xinerama -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres (-real) -visualization" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2] USE="(-doc%*) (-static%)" 245 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X" 310 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5] 853 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.76  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5] 510 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.8, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.8, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8, kde-base/kicker-3.5.8, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kfind-3.5.8, kde-base/kwin-3.5.8, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.8-r2, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

Total: 35 packages (13 upgrades, 18 new, 4 reinstalls, 14 blocks), Size of downloads: 112,313 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Balrog simon #

```

Vielen Dank für die Mühe bisher schonmal Leute

----------

## firefly

so einen "Übeltäter" habe ich gefunden und zwar amarok. Wiso auch immer will portage für amarok das paket kde-base/konqueror installieren....

Habs herausgefunden kde-base/kdebase ist auch nicht installiert, zumindestens laut portage.

Eventuell sollte ein 

```
emerge -1av kde-base/kdebase
```

 das problem beheben.

----------

## Simonheld

dieser doofe amarok ... ich bin eh kein fan von dem ... sch.... datenbankkonzept auf den amarok kann ich eh verzichten

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> dieser doofe amarok ... ich bin eh kein fan von dem ... sch.... datenbankkonzept auf den amarok kann ich eh verzichten

 

nein es ist nicht amarok selbst der auslöser, sondern das für portage kde-base/kdebase nicht installiert ist. Und da die ebuilds von programme die teile von kde brauchen, die split-ebuilds bevorzugen taucht bei dir jetzt das problem auf.

----------

## Simonheld

aha ... jetzt siehts so aus ...

```

Balrog simon # emerge -pvuNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,763 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2  USE="doc motif -debug (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.0  USE="doc jpeg png -examples -xft" 9,626 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/motif-config-0.10-r2 [0.9-r1] 9 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/kile-2.0  USE="arts kde xinerama -debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hi -hu -is -it -ja -lt -ms -mt -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -zh_CN"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.8-r2  USE="arts imlib opengl tetex xinerama -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner"

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6  USE="arts cups java joystick ldap opengl pam samba xinerama -branding -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -xcomposite -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="dri ipv6 nptl* sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,746 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X aalib curl nls readline xinerama -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 7,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5] USE="berkdb doc emacs java nls perl python ruby -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -extras -nowebdav -svnserve -vim-syntax" 4,571 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/liquid-0.9.7  USE="xinerama -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-board/knights-0.6  USE="xinerama -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8  USE="arts ldap samba xinerama -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl" 3,056 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono"

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="-debug (-test%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.8  USE="xvid -ffmpeg -fping -hal -mplayer -ogg -subtitles -vcd -vorbis -xine"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10  USE="X doc jpeg lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -bzip2 -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8"

[ebuild   R   ]   media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc gtk xml -debug -expat -gd (-jpeg%*)" 2,119 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples" 84 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="doc -examples% -lyx" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/docutils-0.4-r3  USE="emacs -glep"

[ebuild     U ]  app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b] 32 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2] USE="(-doc%*) (-static%)" 245 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa"

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X" 310 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5] 853 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.76  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5] 510 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.8, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.8, kde-base/kwin-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

Total: 25 packages (13 upgrades, 8 new, 4 reinstalls, 4 blocks), Size of downloads: 112,313 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Balrog simon #

```

----------

## firefly

öhm welche version von kde-base/kdebase hast du installiert?

denn laut der emerge ausgabe soll kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 installiert werden

----------

## Simonheld

hm ... ich seh grad ich hab kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.8 installiert ... ich entferne das mal und probiers dann nochmal ... danke ...

----------

## Simonheld

tja ändert auch nichts ... ich würd am liebsten alles waws mit kde zu tun hat wegfegen und einfach nochmal installieren ... geht das nicht ?

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> tja ändert auch nichts ... ich würd am liebsten alles waws mit kde zu tun hat wegfegen und einfach nochmal installieren ... geht das nicht ?

 

das geht schon aber wir sind ja nicht bei windows wo man ne neuinstallation machen muss(wenn auch nur von kde)  :Wink: 

was sagt denn jetzt 

```
emerge -pvuNDt world
```

----------

## Simonheld

So jetzt siehts so aus:

```

emerge -pvuNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.26 [9.25] USE="gnome -qt-static (-spell)" 5,124 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,981 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X aalib curl nls readline xinerama -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 7,264 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 [2.0.0.11] USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,746 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl" 3,056 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6 [1.4.5] USE="berkdb doc emacs java nls perl python ruby -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -extras -nowebdav -svnserve -vim-syntax" 4,571 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0  USE="-debug (-test%)" 872 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/liquid-0.9.7  USE="xinerama -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 16 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/evince-2.20.2  USE="doc gnome tiff -dbus -debug -djvu -dvi -t1lib" 

[nomerge      ]   app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1  USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo -test" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-4.3.4 [4.3.3] USE="cups doc gif jpeg opengl png ssl tiff xinerama zlib -accessibility -dbus -debug -examples (-firebird) -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,958 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdrip-0.98.8  USE="xvid -ffmpeg -fping -hal -mplayer -ogg -subtitles -vcd -vorbis -xine" 

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10  USE="X doc jpeg lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -bzip2 -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8" 

[ebuild   R   ]   media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc gtk xml -debug -expat -gd (-jpeg%*)" 2,119 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.50 [4.20] USE="gtk ssl" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5  USE="-examples" 84 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc" 8,106 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.76  USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5] 510 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.7 [2.0.6] USE="ncurses nls slang spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal" 1,332 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 [1.6f] USE="nls" 249 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="dri ipv6 nptl* sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,047 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.07  USE="doc -examples% -lyx" 2,336 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4 [0.97-r3] USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 1,007 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-python/docutils-0.4-r3  USE="emacs -glep" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-emacs/rst-0.4-r1 [0.4] 1,209 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/links-2.1_pre28-r1  USE="X directfb fbcon gpm jpeg png sdl ssl tiff unicode -javascript -livecd (-svga)" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 621 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mmv-1.01b_p14 [1.01b] 32 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 488 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 [1.1.10] USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aac (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 [1.2.2] USE="(-doc%*) (-static%)" 245 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 [1.0_rc2_p24929-r1] USE="3dnow X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia dga directfb doc dvd encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 truetype unicode xinerama xv xvid -3dnowext -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xscreensaver% -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libggiwmh-0.3.2  USE="X" 310 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p4 [2.2.1_p5] 853 kB 

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kwin-3.5.8)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6)

Total: 26 packages (18 upgrades, 4 new, 4 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 175,964 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Balrog ~ # 

```

----------

## franzf

Das in x11-themes/liquid ist eindeutig ein bug:

```
DEPEND="|| ( =kde-base/kwin-3.5* =kde-base/kdebase-3.5 )"
```

Da gehört auch ein * bei kdebase hin! =kde-base/kdebase-3.5 gibt es nicht!

Leg dir einen account auf bugs.gentoo.org an und poste dein Problem (und gleich die Lösung  :Smile: ).

Einfach wie oben gesagt ein * hinzufügen.

Kannst erstmal die Datei bearbeiten (als root die Datei /usr/portage/x11-themes/liquid/liquid-0.9.7.ebuild), speichern und mittels 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-themes/liquid/liquid-0.9.7.ebuild digest
```

 die Metadata aktualisieren. Danach SOLLTE(TM) dein update durchlaufen.

Du kannst dir auch gleich das ebuild in ein Overlay packen, nur wär das wieder zusätzlicher Stress, den du dir jetzt nicht antun willst (außer du weißt schon wie das mit den Overlays funktioniert  :Smile: ). Willst ja erstmal dein Updateproblem lösen  :Smile: 

Viel Erfolg

FranzLast edited by franzf on Wed Feb 27, 2008 7:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

jetzt

emerge -aC =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* =kde-base/kwin-3.5*

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> jetzt
> 
> emerge -aC =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* =kde-base/kwin-3.5*

 

noe braucht er nicht, er muss nur das ebuild vom liquid theme abändern oder dieses Paket entfernen. Denn diese Paket ist jetzt der einzigste Grund wiso portage die split ebuilds von kde verwenden möchte

----------

## Simonheld

YES!!

Des wars ... die blocker sind weg!! saugut ... ich werd des mit dem bugreport machen wenn ich wieder daheim bin ... 

Vielen Dank ... wie kommt man auf sowas Franz?

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> YES!!
> 
> Des wars ... die blocker sind weg!! saugut ... ich werd des mit dem bugreport machen wenn ich wieder daheim bin ... 
> 
> Vielen Dank ... wie kommt man auf sowas Franz?

 

naja man schaut sich halt das ebuild an, welches ein kde split-ebuild installieren möchte. In deinem falle war es am schluss das liquid-theme, welches kwin installieren wollte.

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] x11-themes/liquid-0.9.7  USE="xinerama -debug"
> 
> [ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kwin-3.5.8  USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 16 kB 

 

----------

